# Eclipse Problem mit Java3d



## Groka (14. Mrz 2011)

Hey, 
wollte jetzt auch mal mit Java3D anfangen.
Problem ist, das mein Eclipse es nicht richtig erkennt.
Die Klassen zum importieren wie j3d.utils usw. sind zwar da, jedoch sobald ich SimpleUniverse schreibe versteht er darunter garnichts.
Irgendwelche Lösungen ?
Habe schon andere Java3d Versionen ausprobiert und Eclipse neu geladen. Alles schlug fehl.


----------



## Groka (14. Mrz 2011)

Erledigt
Lösung war einfach in Eclipse rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> Build Path -> External archives -> in Java3d/lib/jre/ext die 3 Dateien markieren und öffnen. Sobald diese implementiert sind klappt es wunderbar.


----------



## xehpuk (14. Mrz 2011)

Die j3dutils.jar ist in den Referenced Libraries eingetragen?
Wenn ich sowas wie 
	
	
	
	





```
SimpleUniverse a
```
 reinschreibe, meckert er mich mit 
	
	
	
	





```
SimpleUniverse cannot be resolved to a type
```
 an und schlägt mir unter anderem Folgendes vor:

```
Import 'SimpleUniverse' (com.sun.j3d.utils.universe)
```

Edit: Na toll.


----------



## ameisengehirn (18. Mrz 2011)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, anscheinend kommt Windows7 nicht mit der X64 Version von Java3D zu potte. Daher habe ich die 32 Bit Version genommen und die Funktioniert. Ein Porblem gibt es noch: Restricted Access zu den jars. Das kann man aber unter Preferences auf ignore setzen oder mit @SuppressWarnings("restriction") umgehen. 

----------------------------

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit Eclipse und Java3D:

folgende Exception erhalte ich beim Ausführen meiner Applikation:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/sun/j3d/exp/swing/impl/AutoOffScreenCanvas3D
	at javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D.<init>(Canvas3D.java:1067)
	at javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D.<init>(Canvas3D.java:1042)
	at javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D.<init>(Canvas3D.java:1006)
	at com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.Viewer.<init>(Viewer.java:358)
	at com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.Viewer.<init>(Viewer.java:304)
	at com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.SimpleUniverse.<init>(SimpleUniverse.java:221)
	at com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.SimpleUniverse.<init>(SimpleUniverse.java:183)
	at com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.SimpleUniverse.<init>(SimpleUniverse.java:94)
	at tests.ThreeDBall.main(ThreeDBall.java:15)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.sun.j3d.exp.swing.impl.AutoOffScreenCanvas3D
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	... 9 more
```

Googlen nach Canvas3D oder der Exception hat mich nicht weitergebracht. 
Weiß vielleicht jemand Rat?

Vielen Dank schonmal...

Gruß Phil


----------

